# Problem starting freeradius



## myha (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to setup freeradius on FreeBSD and I have problems with starting the service. It compiled without problems, I am able to run it in the debug mode but not through rc script:


```
[root@polmer1 /]# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/radiusd start
[root@polmer1 /]#
```

Basically nothing really happens, I have checked the processes and it is not running, not error info or anything.

Any idea?

Thanks,
brm

EDIT: sorry, wrong forum. Please move.


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 10, 2008)

Myha, output of */var/log/radius.log* could be useful


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2008)

Also, is there a radius_enable (or something) setting in rc.conf?


----------



## myha (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, radius log is empty, checked that already.

I can't find any setting for radius in rc.conf...

```
[root@polmer1 ~]# grep -i rad /etc/defaults/rc.conf
# values set in this file.  This eases the upgrade path when defaults
[root@polmer1 ~]#
```


----------



## myha (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, It looks like it exists:

```
radiusd_enable="YES"
```
 :/ It works now.

so where can I find all the options for rc.conf?

Thanks for answers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2008)

You will find the defaults in /etc/defaults/rc.conf (only use settings in /etc/rc.conf if you want to override those defaults). Port-specific settings are usually in the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ start script.


----------



## myha (Dec 10, 2008)

hi, as you can see above I tried to search for this setting but didnt find it.


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 10, 2008)

The file you are after is */usr/local/etc/rc.d/radiusd*


----------

